# "Set-wise" ?



## zighia

p'ăsta cum il traduc? multumesc


----------



## farscape

Care e contextu'?


----------



## Dheara

according to http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/set+wise :*

put *or *set* someone *wise*, Slang. to inform a person; let a person in on a secret or generally unknown fact: Some of the others put him wise to what was going on.

and according to http://www.dictionaruniversal.ro/englez-roman-jargonuri/wise+(to),+to+put/  :

		 		wise (to), to put a da informatii / explicatii despre


----------



## zighia

era 'Set-wise Boyer-Moore' (algotimul boyer-more). dar acum m'am lămurit cu explicaţiile de mai sus . mulţumesc


----------

